# Mounts? Welches gefällt euch am besten?



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galatheya (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cenarischer Kriegshippogreif

Obwohl der Netherdrache auch nicht schlecht ist

Und aufm Boden die Talbuks und mein kleiner Winterquellfrostsäbler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

in der Luft finde ich den Phönix von Kael´Thas am schönsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Mai 2008)

kp kenn nicht alle aber aufem boden hmmm kp


hättes aber vielciht eine umfrage machen können


----------



## Babsy75 (14. Mai 2008)

Roboschreiter, weil die eben nicht jeder hat


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

bei der horde das Untotenpferd..
bei den allys die Gnomenmaschine und den Nachtelfentiger


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



quelle??

mfg


----------



## Sienna (14. Mai 2008)

das strath pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zu luft der Phönix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironman (14. Mai 2008)

Vote 4 (black-war-)KODO!

Ansonsten, Allianz finde ich die Widder nett,^^


----------



## MrH000 (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> > Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=2



Und der Kriegsbär ist das beste Mount!


----------



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> quelle??
> 
> mfg



http://wow.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...ew&unid=920

pls^^ 

mfg


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

Sienna schrieb:


> das strath pferd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja flugmounts ganz vergessen... da natürlich der phönix...


----------



## Shiro Firerage (14. Mai 2008)

Als Alli (was ich nunmal bin) will ich das Strathpferd haben...aber nach jetzt insgesammt 643 Runs noch kein drop -_-


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...ew&unid=920
> 
> pls^^
> 
> mfg



oki danke schön^^

Netherrochen ftw und tiger

mfg


----------



## Arazak (14. Mai 2008)

ganz klar das mount aus den heroischen sethekkhallen.. das will ich unbedingt haben ^^


----------



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kp kenn nicht alle aber aufem boden hmmm kp
> hättes aber vielciht eine umfrage machen können




hier hast du mal einee auflistung aller Mounts in WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/index.php/Reittier

bitte schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (14. Mai 2008)

naja die antwort hier ist nicht ganz einfach aber:

am boden:

1. Nachtelfen Katzen
2. Pferde/Kodos
3. Winterquellsäbler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Elekks

rest mag ich nicht (widder? -.- schreiter?...ich sag nur: shakes and fidged und fidgets schreiter probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

in der luft:

1. Netherdrache
2. rabenfürst
3. phoenix
4. greif
5. rochen

mfg LAX


----------



## Exomia (14. Mai 2008)

Also das imba Mount schlechthin zu Boden find ich, die Reitschildkröte *Gugst du Hier* Geschwindikeit 10%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in der Luft find ich meinen Drachen ziehmlich prikelnt oder der Rabe welchen ich allerdings noch nie gesehen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (14. Mai 2008)

Das Seltenste/teuerste <--- denken der menscheit^^

und dann gibts noch leute die das nicht wahrhaben wollen und mich zitieren werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. Mai 2008)

<3 reptoren / za bär


----------



## Rojan (14. Mai 2008)

vogel aus sethekk. need!


----------



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

was auch noch nice ist ist Attum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://gos.wafriv.de/plugins/bossloot/imag...ses/attumen.gif

welches mein Gildenoberhaupt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

wäre nice wenn ihr zu eueren Mounts mal paar Fotos posten könnt :-)


----------



## Morélia (14. Mai 2008)

Platz 1: Kriegsbär der Amani
Platz 2: Schindmähren
Platz 3:  Schneller zulianischer Tiger 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Da muss ich immer an die guten alten He-Man Zeiten denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat nur jemand die Farben vertauscht.)


----------



## Nihis (14. Mai 2008)

hi also das geilste mount zu boden ist für allis meiner meinung nach der weiße renntruhthahn aus TdM HC


----------



## clarence_666 (14. Mai 2008)

droppt der He-Man-Tiger noch in ZG??? meine Blut11 würde sich bestimmt hübsch drauf machen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (14. Mai 2008)

1. wer sagt das der Bär abgeschaft werden soll? 2. das sind der Specktraltiger, der Kriegsbär der Amani*hust*und die Drohnen aus Aq...und zu guter lezt der Tieger aus ZG


----------



## Phobius (14. Mai 2008)

Am schönste:
Boden: Schwarzer Kriegsroboschreiter
Luft: Cenarischer Reithypogryf (oder wie man dat schreibt ^^)

Und am abgefahrensten:
Boden: Spektraltiger
Luft: Reitphönix


Zum ZA-Bären:
Buffed.de -> User News -> Bären so lange der Vorrat reicht


----------



## Âlidâri (14. Mai 2008)

Spektraltiger und Flugbesen, kennt zwar kaum jmd aber was solls :/


----------



## Exaizo (14. Mai 2008)

Boden:
 -Weißer Reittalbuk
 -Spektraltiger

Luft:
 -Netherrakete x-Treme
 -Reitphönix


----------



## Cazor (14. Mai 2008)

das da


----------



## niib (14. Mai 2008)

also das beste reitier aufm Boden find ich is der schwarze Kriegtieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und in der luft auf jedenfall "Alaars Asche" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. Mai 2008)

der rabe ist nen boden 100% mount!!!!


----------



## Xandars (14. Mai 2008)

falkenchreiter + Cenarischer Kriegshippogreif


----------



## Tarlic (14. Mai 2008)

zum Thema "Das ZA Mount wird abgeschafft", heisst nicht das diejenigen die es jetzt besitzen nicht mehr haben werden, sondern mann kann es einfach nicht mehr kriegen


----------



## Seufernator (14. Mai 2008)

Raptoren! Das sind einfach die besten. Wenn man dann noch etwas besonderes will, dann nimmt man eben den aus ZG. (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19872)


----------



## Captain_Chaos (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> quelle??
> 
> mfg



Schau mal auf der Buffed-Seite nach, da steht das. Der Amani-Bär wird (sehr wahrscheinlich) mit Erscheinen von WotLK nicht mehr droppen um ein "Abfarmen" durch 80er zu verhindern. 

Allianz:
1. Da ich mit Leib und Seele Zwerg bin, finde ich auch den Widder am schönsten. Allerdings ziehe ich den 60%-Widder dem 100%-Widder vor. Die Rüstung verschandelt irgendwie das Aussehen. 
2. Gefolgt vom N811-Tiger.
3. Roboschreiter passen irgendwie zu den Gnomen. Aber na ja, geht so.
4. Die Pferde sind einfach nur Pferde, nichts besonderes.
5. Elekks ... genauso unpassend wie die Draenei selbst.

Als Flugtier finde ich den schwarzen Greifen am besten. 

Horde:
1. Bis auf den Kodo von den Tauren finde ich eigentlich alle Hordentiere eher gräßlich häßlich. 
2. Ok, der Raptor ist auch noch ganz nett.
3. Das Skelettpferd hat ja wenigstens noch ein bisschen Style 
4. Der Wolf bewegt sich komisch.
5. Die Blutelfen reiten auf nem Truthahn.

Die Flugtiere sagen mir alle nicht gerade zu. Warum gibts keine Fledermaus?

Andere: (finde ich gut)
Kriegshippogryph --> will ich haben. 
Baron Totenschwurs Pferd
Amani Bär --> wahrscheinlich werde ich nie in den Genuss kommen nach ZA zu gehen um den zu kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (14. Mai 2008)

Tarlic schrieb:


> zum Thema "Das ZA Mount wird abgeschafft", heisst nicht das diejenigen die es jetzt besitzen nicht mehr haben werden, sondern mann kann es einfach nicht mehr kriegen



Du hast es erfasst mein Freund.


----------



## Königmarcus (14. Mai 2008)

ally: roboschreiter, tiger
horde: untotenpferd, kodo, raptoren
neutral: netherdrache, der schreiter ausm auchindoun hero(kA welcher teil^^)


----------



## Lowblade (14. Mai 2008)

Platz 1 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Platz 2 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( phönix)
Platz 3 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke der Tiger is eher bei hordlern begehert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amathaon (14. Mai 2008)

AQ panzerdrohne ,weil WIRKLICH legendär , da nur 1  mal pro server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zako13 (14. Mai 2008)

In der Luft eindeutig netherdrachen und den phönix...
Auffem Boden Nachtsäbler und Purpurnes Skelletschlachtross^^


----------



## Hadec (14. Mai 2008)

Ich finde das Mount von Keal cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Phönix Luft)

Aber brauche noch 5000g und ne Reiadgilde dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der Spektraltiger ist auch sehr Cool^^ (Boden)


----------



## Caliostra (14. Mai 2008)

Reittiere Boden Allianz: bis auf die Tiger alles etwas neben der Spur bzw. langweilig
Reittiere Boden Horde: Raptor in jeder Form (insbesondere schwarzer Kriegsraptor)
Flugtiere Allianz: Greife sind so etwas von langweilig
Flugtiere Horde: na ja, auch nicht so mein Geschmack

Netherrochen: geht ... 

Netherdrache: Geil !

Phönix: Need eindeutig

Flugviech von der Expedition der Grünen: Ja, könnte mir gefallen

Zevras: sollen ja heute kommen, aber erst mal schaun, wo es die gibt


----------



## Jim Jakal (14. Mai 2008)

flug: Netherdrache
boden: Kriegsbär der Amani
finds doof das man den mit 80 net mehr holen kann hab mich schon gefreut-.-


----------



## Riane (14. Mai 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Reittiere Boden Allianz: bis auf die Tiger alles etwas neben der Spur bzw. langweilig
> Reittiere Boden Horde: Raptor in jeder Form (insbesondere schwarzer Kriegsraptor)
> Flugtiere Allianz: Greife sind so etwas von langweilig
> Flugtiere Horde: na ja, auch nicht so mein Geschmack
> ...


Wie die sollen heute kommen? oO


----------



## Solvâr (14. Mai 2008)

kennt ihr das flugmount in den westlich(oder östlich o.O) womit man per questannahme zurück fliegt?? so blauweiß "geist"moutt


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Luft: Phoenix, Rabenfürst und Netherdrache

Boden: Hexermount und ZA-Bär


----------



## Apfelbrot (14. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> bei der horde das Untotenpferd..
> bei den allys die Gnomenmaschine und den Nachtelfentiger




Untotenpferd = Schindmähren

Auf Boden: Raptoren, Schindmähren

In Luft: Cenariascher Kriegshyppogriph (is falsch geschrieben oder?)
            Netherdrache


mfg apfel


----------



## Cazor (14. Mai 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Cenariascher Kriegshyppogriph (is falsch geschrieben oder?)




hahaaaaaa Cenarischer Kriegshippogryph, is doch leicht? made my day



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pottenhässlich.


----------



## böseee (14. Mai 2008)

Hört jetzt mal zu ich verrat euch was:
der schreiß raben fürst ist ein BODEN mount


----------



## FERT (14. Mai 2008)

bär & hypo
wobei ich sagen muss von den normalen mounts her:
der av wolf > kodo > all


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> in der Luft finde ich den Phönix von Kael´Thas am schönsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo 
boden:spektraltiger,za baer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (14. Mai 2008)

Smaragdgrüner Raptor und das Sethekheroicmount


----------



## Morbusdei (14. Mai 2008)

bin seit gesten stolzer besitzer einer X-51 und muss schon sagen, dass das teil hammergeil ist!

klick

darüber hinaus födert es die die kommunikation mit den mitspieler, da man ständig angewispert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tally (14. Mai 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> ...
> in der luft:
> 
> 1. Netherdrache
> ...


Wenn du damit den Rabengott Anzu meinst, muss ich dich und alle anderen enttäuschen, die ihn für ein Flugmount halten. Der gute Anzu läuft währenden der Druiden-Epicflugformquest nur auf seinen 2 Füßen rum und das tut das Mount auch, dass er bei seinem Ableben droppen kann. Sieht aus wie er, nur bissel kleiner. Leider isses nicht gedroppt bei mir damals *grummel*.

Aber nun zu meinen Lieblingsmounts:

Boden:
- Säbler in jeder Form, habe es selber allerdings nur zu den normalen Nachtelfensäblern gebracht
- Tabulks (einziges Reittier ausser den Säblern, auf denen Nachtelfen nicht doof aussehen).

Luft
- ich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Epicflugform, siehe Avatar)


----------



## böseee (14. Mai 2008)

Tally schrieb:


> Wenn du damit den Rabengott Anzu meinst, muss ich dich und alle anderen enttäuschen, die ihn für ein Flugmount halten. Der gute Anzu läuft währenden der Druiden-Epicflugformquest nur auf seinen 2 Füßen rum und das tut das Mount auch, dass er bei seinem Ableben droppen kann. Sieht aus wie er, nur bissel kleiner. Leider isses nicht gedroppt bei mir damals *grummel*.


DAS sag ich schon die ganze zeit`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belsina5 (14. Mai 2008)

ich fliege seit kurzem total gerne auf der Flugmaschiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
reiten tu ich meist auf Widder, Elekk schaut süß auf wenn Gnome drauf sitzen *g*
sonst noch PVP Kriegstiger & weißer Talbuk


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2008)

Den ZG Tiger. Ganz klar.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Mai 2008)

An Land :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Luft :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (14. Mai 2008)

Ich fand damals die Nachtelfen Mounts am Besten, aber seitdem man die nun für PvP Marken kaufen kann, sieht man ja jeden zweiten mit einem. Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (14. Mai 2008)

Mit dem Patch ist doch ein Zebra als Reitmount dazu gekommen.
Gibts davon schon ein Bild? :O


----------



## Arthros (14. Mai 2008)

Boden: 1 Die Schildkröte übelst cool 
           2 Widder vor allem der alte epic Widder 
           3 Die epic Roboschreiter 

Die Säbler der Nachtelfen nerven mich aber weil jder depp da mit rum reitet vor allem Gnome auf Säblern das sieht so mhh aus . 

Luft: 1 Die Rakete 
        2 Die Greifen aber nur der goldene die anderen sind hässlich .
         3 Al´ar (schreibt man das so ???^^)


----------



## lord just (14. Mai 2008)

Amathaon schrieb:


> AQ panzerdrohne ,weil WIRKLICH legendär , da nur 1  mal pro server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



legendär wirklich, weil man das mount nur auf alten servern bekommen kann, wo die anquirai quest noch nicht beendet wurde (auf den neuen servern gibts die quest einfach nicht).

bekommen konnten es aber mehr als nur eine person. man konnte die questreihe machen und wenn der erste die letzte quest abgegeben hat, dann hatte man noch 12 stunden zeit die quest ab zu geben um das mount zu bekommen. die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es mehr als einen char gibt, ist sehr gering, aber soll durchaus server geben wo es das mount 2 oder gar 3 mal gibt.


----------



## Nr.2 (14. Mai 2008)

<--- will aq drone ^^
<--- hat spektraltiger
<--- hat seinen spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureAndy (14. Mai 2008)

RAPTOR^^


----------



## bruellmuecke (14. Mai 2008)

des epic hexermonut hat nicht jeder selbst 70er hexer 
den zg raptor die einzige möglichkeit als ali ein raptor zu bekommen 
und als sahnebonbon des federvieh als sethek horoic


----------



## Jerobeam (14. Mai 2008)

Also mir gefallen das schwarze Kodo, der Tiger von Thekal und der Spektraltiger am Besten, in der Luft der gelb gepanzerte Windreiter.


----------



## Seufernator (14. Mai 2008)

Raptoren! egal ob aus Zul Gurub oder ehrfürchtig bei Darkspear, vor allem bei Trollen sehen die perfekt aus.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (14. Mai 2008)

Anzu ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich fliegen will fluggestallt^^


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (14. Mai 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> naja die antwort hier ist nicht ganz einfach aber:
> 
> am boden:
> 
> ...



Naja nur schade das Rabenfürst nen Bodenmount ist tztz
Naja also der Rabenfürst is mein lieblingsmount zu Boden 
Und mein lieblingsflugmount ist eigentlich Hypoaber da der keine laufbewegung hat und eigentlich viel zu teuer ist doch lieber Phönix^^


----------



## 481Nummer1 (14. Mai 2008)

Gladi-Netherdrache (Luft)
Hexerpferd (Boden)


----------



## Aronja (14. Mai 2008)

AQ40 Drohne gefällt mir gut. insbesondere weil es das einzig legendäre reittier in wow ist.

Und natürlich mein Favorit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (14. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> <3 reptoren / za bär


Raptoren sind das allerbeste
die rennen so geil


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (14. Mai 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> AQ40 Drohne gefällt mir gut. insbesondere weil es das einzig legendäre reittier in wow ist.


ich hab auch gehört man kann nicht damit abgemountet werden (also nur gehört)


----------



## turalya (14. Mai 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ich hab auch gehört man kann nicht damit abgemountet werden (also nur gehört)


tsts also wirklich .:vodoo:. du solltest neue bilder in deinen wallpaperthread tun^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (14. Mai 2008)

ich fand den razzashiraptor immer cool
und den schwarzen kriegstiger
und das untote schlachtross

in der luft is der phönix das geilste ^-^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. Mai 2008)

Der Tiger aus ZG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (14. Mai 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> in der luft is der phönix das geilste ^-^



nur weil er 310% schnell ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
ist aber schon ein gans anderes mount als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenji (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zügel des Winterquellfrostsäblers
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Rasse: Mensch, Zwerg, Nachtelf, Gnom, Draenei
Benötigt Reiten (75)
Benötigt Stufe 60
Benutzen: Beschwört einen reitbaren Winterquellfrostsäbler oder gibt ihn frei. Das ist ein sehr schnelles Reittier.


----------



## Karoline07 (14. Mai 2008)

In der Luft der Hippogryph und am Boden der Rabenfürst =)


----------



## shaaddonight (14. Mai 2008)

Normales Mount :Rabenfürst
und Flug Mount : Arenadrache


----------



## Zenti (14. Mai 2008)

Normales Mount: Amani Bär

Flugmount: netherdrache


----------



## Occasus (14. Mai 2008)

war da vorhin nicht noch ein thread?

aber egal. hexer-epic mount, wolf, spektraltiger, amani-bär, mein epic-flugmount


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

Ja,das ist hier aber der ältere.
Ich liebe Talbuks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (14. Mai 2008)

Der mit der umfrage?


----------



## Schwuuu (14. Mai 2008)

find die AQ drohne auch schick !!!
Frostwolf rockt auch^^
flugmount naja da find ich ingi teil lustig aber vom style sicher den drachen^^


----------



## McMo007 (24. Mai 2008)

Ganz eindeutig kessels elekk, der is der fetteste elekk und kann mit ner kodo mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ansonsten Phoenix, den muss man als wc3spieler gern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Illian1887 (24. Mai 2008)

naja ich hab den Raptor von Zul Gurub den finde ich schön


----------



## The Metal (3. Juni 2008)

also ich find am boden am schönsten mein skelettschlachtross (einfach nur style) oder meinen schnellen braufestwidder^^

in der luft eig nen netherdrachen oder den arena-netherdrachen, der is eig geiler^^


----------



## Kawock (3. Juni 2008)

Zu Land:
1. Menschen Pferd
2. Untoten Pferd
3. Strath Pferd
4. PvP Ellek

Zu Luft:
1. Rochen
2. Roflcopter
3. Rakete
4. Cenarischer Kriegshippogreif



Was findet Ihr alle am Phoenix so toll ? Schonmal drauf geritten ? Grrr, extrem nervig wie die Flammen hinter Ihm her ziehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (3. Juni 2008)

jo macht ma ne umfrage!

boden:
#1 hexermount
#2 hyppo
#3 za bär

luft:
#1 phönix
#2 netherdrache
#3 fürst


----------



## Benshamar (3. Juni 2008)

Hm...

Flugmount > Onyx-Netherdrache
Reitmount > hätte am liebsten das Reittier was beim Epic-Drui-Questgegner droppen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat schicken Style, da ich den nicht habe gefällt mir der Frostwolf-Wolf (OMG, was ein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) am besten.


----------



## Struppistrap (3. Juni 2008)

pvp Raptor  und Netherdrache^^


----------



## Omidas (3. Juni 2008)

Flugmount:

1. Alar
2. Netherdrache
2. Ingi Heli

Bodenmount:

1. Frostwolf
1. Schwarzer Kriegsschreiter (Aber nur bei einem Gnom)


----------



## taurendom (3. Juni 2008)

ganz klar: Rudolf - zu luft und am boden!
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21213

ne warn scherz
am Boden der rabenfürst

in der luft die asche von alar


----------



## Seufernator (3. Juni 2008)

Am Boden Geht nichts über Raptoren und in der Luft sieht Al'ar am besten aus.


----------



## Tan (3. Juni 2008)

ZG Raptor, aber das Glück muss mich hassen...


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Der Spektraltiger ist einfach am schicksten.^^


----------



## Adriftz (3. Juni 2008)

ganz klar 

== Reit == 

1. Spek Tiger
2. Amani Bär ( ZA )

== Flug ==

1. Phönix 
2. Netherdrache


----------



## Domasch (3. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig der Wintersäbler aus Winterspring^^


----------



## LeetoN2k (3. Juni 2008)

Horde - Raptoren
Allianz - Frostsäbler
Dropp - Rabenfürst
Flug - Arena Drache


----------



## Mompster (3. Juni 2008)

Ingi-Hubschrauber


----------



## Bjizzel (3. Juni 2008)

Luft:
- Gyrokopter 
- Netherrochen

Land:
- Schwarzer PvP Roboschreiter
- Schwarzer PvP Kriegswidder

+ der Rabenfürst aus Sethekk Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (3. Juni 2008)

Am Boden: Der Tiger aus Zul' Gurub (mir fällt net der name ein :/ )
In der Luft: Schwarzer Kriegshippogryph


----------



## Dragon of hell fire (3. Juni 2008)

Also meine Lieblingsmounts :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der schnelle Netherdrache   bzw  Netherdrache des Erbarmungslosen^^                             


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joa un der rabenfürst    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineros (3. Juni 2008)

der Rabenfürst ist der beste mount find ich zu mindest


----------



## sk4t (19. Juni 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Als Alli (was ich nunmal bin) will ich das Strathpferd haben...aber nach jetzt insgesammt 643 Runs noch kein drop -_-



Schafft man den Baron auch mit einem gut equipten Firemage alleine?
MfG sk4t


----------



## Orinas16 (19. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig der Roboschreiter als Allianzmount und der Tiger aus Zul'Gurub ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

sk4t schrieb:


> Schafft man den Baron auch mit einem gut equipten Firemage alleine?
> MfG sk4t


naja ich denke eher nicht such dir am besten nen pala der kann in bißel tanken und dich heilen aber wenn du zeit mitbringst shcaffst es bestimmt würde bestimmt auch in dudu oder schami gehen auf jedenfall noch ne Hybrid-Klasse würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kammarheit (19. Juni 2008)

Orinas16 schrieb:


> Eindeutig der Roboschreiter als Allianzmount und der Tiger aus Zul'Gurub ist auch sehr schön.



<3 Dunkler Kriegstalbuk vor dem hatte ich Schwarzer Kriegswidder.

lg


----------



## Xplaya (19. Juni 2008)

Tiger aus Zul´Gurub und der Kriegsbär der Amani einfach IMBÄR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pflock (19. Juni 2008)

http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?unid=11298

der rabenfürst


oder alternativ ein epicgnom, ok evt auch ein taure^^


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

welches auch noch schön aussieht und sich sehr toll bewegt is der Kobaltblaue Reittalbuk <3


----------



## sk4t (19. Juni 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> naja ich denke eher nicht such dir am besten nen pala der kann in bißel tanken und dich heilen aber wenn du zeit mitbringst shcaffst es bestimmt würde bestimmt auch in dudu oder schami gehen auf jedenfall noch ne Hybrid-Klasse würd ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde mir das besagte Reittier sehr wahrscheinlich dann mit Level 80 erfarmen gehen. Oder vielleicht findet sich ja ne kleine Gruppe zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

sk4t schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde mir das besagte Reittier sehr wahrscheinlich dann mit Level 80 erfarmen gehen. Oder vielleicht findet sich ja ne kleine Gruppe zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du auf KdV sein würdest wäre hier dein Ansprechpartner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da du das nicht bist würd ich dir vllt empfehlen es ganz schnell zu machen man kann nie wissen ob Blizz das Pferd noch rauspatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gogogogo und viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (19. Juni 2008)

Hm... ich hätte ja gerne noch den Schimmel haben wollen, leider wurde das ja abgeschafft.
Für meine Trollin hätte ich den Elfenbeinfarbenen Raptor gerne gehabt. 
Derzeit versuchen wir noch dem Baron Totenschwur das Streitross unterm Hintern wegzuziehen *g*.
Naja, so bleibens kleine Träume *g*. Das was ich hab, macht mich auch zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gilriad


----------



## bagge93 (19. Juni 2008)

ich liebe ja an reitmounts den Rabenfürsten =) an kaufbaren mounts find ich den schwarzen reittiger mit weißen streifen am besten auch wenn ich hordler bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...flugmount natürlich der phönix aber an realistischen das ganze normale 260% hordemount (waren doch 260% oder? ^^)

Zozok


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Hm... ich hätte ja gerne noch den Schimmel haben wollen, leider wurde das ja abgeschafft.
> Für meine Trollin hätte ich den Elfenbeinfarbenen Raptor gerne gehabt.
> Derzeit versuchen wir noch dem Baron Totenschwur das Streitross unterm Hintern wegzuziehen *g*.
> Naja, so bleibens kleine Träume *g*. Das was ich hab, macht mich auch zufrieden
> ...


da ich nach TBC eingestiegen und noch niieee was von dene gehört hab wäre es sowas von lieb wenn du mal irgendwo her Fotos von den 2. hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (19. Juni 2008)

Da ich mich seit ich 70 bin nicht mehr in der Scherbenwelt aufhalte (nur noch wenn ich in inis gehe) sondern nur noch in OG bzw. SW rumhänge und PVP mache, habe ich auch kein "Lieblingsflugmount"

Auf dem Boden gefällt mir ganz klar das untote pferd am besten... leider hab ich es noch nicht geschafft mit meinem ally-char dieses schöne tier aus stratholme mitzunehmen, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls es nicht, wie schon erwähnt wurde, rausgepatched wird...


----------



## cM2003 (19. Juni 2008)

In der Luft:
Phönix

An Land:
Rabenfürst

Das Bärenmount ist zwar auch cool, aber nichts besonderes mehr... Bei uns auf dem Realm wird das Mount sogar schon verkauft und es laufen einfach vieeeeel zu viele damit rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Rabenmount bin ich einer von drei (von denen ich weiß) auf unserem Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morcvomorc (19. Juni 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> naja die antwort hier ist nicht ganz einfach aber:
> 
> am boden:
> 
> ...







der rabenfürst is nen boden tier kein flugmount!^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> in der Luft finde ich den Phönix von Kael´Thas am schönsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du meinst Alar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag meinen Kodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde za Tiger und Schildkröte am besten
In der Luft die Fledermaus, die einen von uc in alle Welt bringt

Ps: Wo gibts den Rabenfürst?


----------



## Versace83 (19. Juni 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Ps: Wo gibts den Rabenfürst?



in den Sethekkhallen (heroic)


----------



## dodo-88 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß den Namen jetzt nicht genau, glaube aber  es heiß Zügel des Rabenfürsten (zu erbeuten in den Sethekhallen). Einfach nur schick das Mount .... gefällt mir viel besser als das olle Blutelfen Mount.

Edit: Mist da waren welche schneller als ich.....sry nich gesehen das es schon erwähnt wurde


----------



## Syrics (19. Juni 2008)

rabenfürst/spektraltiger/oranger(watweisich)raptor


Netherdrache und schneller grüner (lol hab schon lange nich merh gespielt,weis den namen nich merh xD)allivogel^^



FÜR DIE HORDE!!^^


----------



## Nohit (20. Juni 2008)

am coolste sin natürlich der ZA warbear und der phönix aber auch auf das AQ Mount wär ich scharf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (20. Juni 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> rabenfürst/spektraltiger/oranger(watweisich)raptor
> 
> 
> Netherdrache und schneller grüner (lol hab schon lange nich merh gespielt,weis den namen nich merh xD)allivogel^^
> ...


du meinst nich zufällig den Falkenschreiter der blutelfen?



Nohit schrieb:


> am coolste sin natürlich der ZA warbear und der phönix aber auch auf das AQ Mount wär ich scharf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mmh schade aber das wird halt keiner mehr bekommen außer von ebay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (20. Juni 2008)

ironman schrieb:


> Vote 4 (black-war-)KODO!
> 
> Ansonsten, Allianz finde ich die Widder nett,^^


/sign einfach der beste


----------



## Phoenixfighter (20. Juni 2008)

Also bei den Boden-Mounts gefäält mir der Zg Tiger am besten und bei den Flug Mounts find ich meinen Netherdrachen am schönsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (20. Juni 2008)

Für mich ises auhc ganz klar der ZA Bär. oder dieser komiche Vogel son Raabe oder so.

in der Luft. Der Epische Allyvogel und der Phönix


----------



## Narulein (20. Juni 2008)

Riding Turtle ...

Netherrochen ...


----------



## Baldoran (20. Juni 2008)

also flugmount : gepanzerter netherdrache und der phönix...

landmount : der rabenfürst ! erhältlich in sethek hero wenn ein dudu mit nötigen item da ist ... droppt manchmal als beute des bosses...(sehr selten)
der sieht gut aus...hat eine schöne farbe...von oben bis unten einfach nur perfekt ! und er ist ein rabe...


----------



## dobro (20. Juni 2008)

Also an BodenMounts gefällt mir der Weiße Tiger von den Nachtelfen am besten - nicht dieser standard PvP crap Tiger

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in der Luft natürlich der Onyxfarbene Netherdrache

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (20. Juni 2008)

Das Strat-Pferd für den Boden.

Und zu Luft den Phönix oder den gepanzerten Netherdrachen.


----------



## KiLLa239 (20. Juni 2008)

1. Schneller Spektraltiger
2. Schneller Zulianischer Tiger
3. Kriegsbär der Amani


----------



## sindarel (20. Juni 2008)

Meine Lieblingsmounts sind imo

1. (Zählt druiden Flugform? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Anstonsten onyx Netherdrache
2. PvP Raptor
3. Reittieger der Nachtelfen

Früher war auch immer der Phoenix bei mir als Mount ganz oben, aber ich sag euch... wenn ihr ne Zeit lang damit geflogen seid nervt der so dermaßen... da kommen hinten so gelb rote Streifen raus beim Fliegen und die hat man wenn man die Kamera nicht hochdreht immer mitten im Bildschirm, sodass man immer nur so ein Farbgedudel sieht. Deswegen hab ich den von meiner Liste gestrichen. Außer zum bisschen Angeben kann man den meiner Meinung nach fast nicht benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß sindarel


----------



## seymerbo (20. Juni 2008)

lol der phenix is garnich so toll im Gegensatz zur:

RAKETE auf der man reiten kann gibts als loot card


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Juni 2008)

Luft: Phönix & Hyppogreif

Boden: Rabenfürst

Ich HASSE den Bären aus ZulÁman, der sieht nur bescheuert aus!

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Dradius (20. Juni 2008)

Zu der Sache mit dem Kriegsbär  in Woltk werden neue Mounts eingeführt und die flugmounts sind dort mal übelst schnell alle 310% warscheinlich wird für den Kriegsbär ein Eisbär oder sowas eingeführt


----------



## Níght06 (20. Juni 2008)

Tauren Kodos und Skelletschlachtross von den Untoten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (20. Juni 2008)

> . wer sagt das der Bär abgeschaft werden soll?


das ist allgemein bekannt.nach dem addon kann man es nicht mehr holen.
Die, die es schon haben dürfen es natürlich auch behalten.


----------



## VuLIoM (20. Juni 2008)

am meisten style haben einfach die wölfe und die roboschreiter.


----------



## Akubi (20. Juni 2008)

Mein Kriegsbär der Amani
Und zu luft mein Cenarischer i-was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dredy (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte gerne als Allianzer Den Falkenschreiter aus TDM hero und natürlich den Zulanischen Tiger aus Zul´Gurub.

Old school 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flugmounts.....naja den netherrochen, zwischen dem trennen mich nur noch 5000 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Arenadrache und Alars Asche (TK)

Bei horde is kodo ganz cool aber das wars auch


----------



## Chillers (20. Juni 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer noch die Tiger..die Frostsäbler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. Juni 2008)

Bode: Stratholme Pferd (spiele Allis und mag die Mounts der untoten)  und Zg Tiger 
Luft:   Druiden Flugform


----------



## Tabulon (15. August 2008)

Bitte?
Sorry aber ich finde es ein wenig behämmert den Bären zu löschen, ich habe immernoch nicht verstanden warum o.0
Und sie sagen das anstatt des Bären ein andere epischer GEGENSTAND ersetzt wird, is der Gegenstand nun ein Mount oder eher was anders, und wird der Tiger auch gelöscht?
Und wenn man den Bären oder den Tiger hat, und das neue AddOn kommt, hat man die dann noch oder verschwinden die? Also ich finde es bescheuert das der Bär gelöscht wird, sorry aber es ist so, nicht alle Spieler sind 70 und haben schon den Bären...


----------



## Eluin (15. August 2008)

natürlich die Ahn Quiraj Panzerdrohne, ansonsten das Pferd von Attumen oder das Pferd des Barons...


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> 1. Netherdrache
> 2. rabenfürst
> 3. phoenix
> 4. greif
> ...



Rabenfürst kann nicht fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (15. August 2008)

Boden: Strath Pferd (ich habs^^)

Luft: Der Arena Netherdrache (hab ich auch^^)


----------



## Stricker810 (15. August 2008)

Bei den allis den Tiger,und bei der horde ein schwarzer Raptor und allgeimein ein Tabulk

Mein lieblingsflug mount is der Netherdrache


----------



## Lisutari (15. August 2008)

Mein schönes Pferd aus Strath und in de Luft der Netherrochen (Hab ich auch^^)


----------



## Lord Aresius (15. August 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SCHRECKENSROSS, was sonst ??? Alles andere sind nur Mounts


----------



## Altrur123 (15. August 2008)

Todesritter Mount ist einfach stylish^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (15. August 2008)

finde alle bodenmounts cool die es nicht so oft zu sehne gibt schildkröte, winterquelltiger, Strathpfred, pfred von attumen, Rabenfürst, und noch ZA bär wer weis wieviel es blad noch haben

und zur luft phönix und 310er netherdrache der rachsüchtige


----------



## Deepender (15. August 2008)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Bitte?
> Sorry aber ich finde es ein wenig behämmert den Bären zu löschen, ich habe immernoch nicht verstanden warum o.0
> Und sie sagen das anstatt des Bären ein andere epischer GEGENSTAND ersetzt wird, is der Gegenstand nun ein Mount oder eher was anders, und wird der Tiger auch gelöscht?
> Und wenn man den Bären oder den Tiger hat, und das neue AddOn kommt, hat man die dann noch oder verschwinden die? Also ich finde es bescheuert das der Bär gelöscht wird, sorry aber es ist so, nicht alle Spieler sind 70 und haben schon den Bären...


OHHHHHHH MANNNNNN,lies doch einfach weiter oben ey,die die den verblödeten bären haben ey können den behalten,ohh man wieder muss sich wiederholt werden....


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

OMG need mammut gife plx!!!! ^^ Ne find das mammut jetzt am hübschesten,wäre für meinen zwergen nice


----------



## chrispeaces (15. August 2008)

Ganz klar der Rabenfürst aus Sethek!?!


----------



## Arkoras (15. August 2008)

Schwarzer Quirajresonanzkristall ftw!


----------



## Flipbo (15. August 2008)

Phönix aus FdS xD
Ansonsten Netherdrachen und aufm Boden der Tatsachen Frostsäbler aller Art


----------



## Secondsight (15. August 2008)

Auch wenn es fast jeder hat : Das Pupurne Skelettschlachtross es ist das eleganteste und schönste Pferd in WoW
Wobei ein stückchen cooler ist das Mont aus Strat von Baron Rivendale oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch ein sehr schönes Mount aber eher für Horde ist der ZG Tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (15. August 2008)

Quirajresonanzkristall (farbe egal *g*) und den PvP-Kriegselekk ( der hat irgendwas... großes.. ...und er sieht nicht so "knuddelig" aus, wie die "normalen" Elekks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (15. August 2008)

Altrur123 schrieb:


> Todesritter Mount ist einfach stylish^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schreckensross in Black ?? oder wie ?

*Uriah Heep Melodie pfeif*

I´m riding on it every morning,  one lonely icy morning
My Long Hair flowing, in the Nordend Wind
I know not how I found it
For in darkness I was walking
And destruction lay around me
From a fight I will win

Ah ah ah ...

*g*


----------



## Disel (15. August 2008)

Boden Spectral Tiger

Luft Phönix


----------



## staran (15. August 2008)

Ganz klar der za Bär


----------



## staran (15. August 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> in der luft:
> 
> 2. rabenfürst
> 
> mfg LAX



Der Rabenfürst ist kein Flugmount.


----------



## Maine- (15. August 2008)

schreckensross hat nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zur zeit reite ich meher dien streitwidder der sturmlanzen ^^ 

flugmounts find ich den netherrochen toll aber der drache sieht auch toll aus aber hab ja noch netmal 5000g zum reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (15. August 2008)

Winterquellfrostsäbler find ich am besten aber halt seeehr langwierig zu bekommen^^


----------



## Thunderlady (15. August 2008)

Also Für mich am ehsten erreichbar und auch in meinem besitz Sethek hero Mount und der Hypo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die besten mounts sind:

Zu oden ganz klar der Spektaltiger ( der sound den der macht wenn man leertaste drückt göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zu Luft Phönix^^


MfG

bzw. Amani Bär is auch n1 aber finde keinen eigenen run und 5-10k gold no go :/

@Larmi also nach diversen patches und mit 70 nichtmehr soo schwer^^


----------



## MrPink007 (15. August 2008)

Ganz klar aufem Boden den Spektraltiger und in der Luft den Gladiatoren Drachen


----------



## Xenmuron (15. August 2008)

MrPink007 schrieb:


> Ganz klar aufem Boden den Spektraltiger und in der Luft den Gladiatoren Drachen



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Abrox (15. August 2008)

Das Grüne Skelettschlachtross aka Polizeipferd.

Danach eigentlich den orangenen Kriegsraptor.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. August 2008)

Schreckensross ftw weil ist vom Aussterben bedroht weil kaum noch Neuhexer lust haben die questreihe zu machen


----------



## Spliffmaster (15. August 2008)

In der Luft der Phoenix aus fds und ufm Boden den Talbuk aus Nagrand oder von den Tauren dieses Ding


----------



## Dunkelwolf (15. August 2008)

Hm.. am Boden definitiv der Braufestwidder und danach die Talbuks (richtig geschrieben?)
In der Luft der Roflcopter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (15. August 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> @Larmi also nach diversen patches und mit 70 nichtmehr soo schwer^^



Hm hab das ganze noch vor den Erleichterungspatches gemacht und da hats ewig gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (15. August 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schreckensross ftw weil ist vom Aussterben bedroht weil kaum noch Neuhexer lust haben die questreihe zu machen


Das sind ja dann auch keine Hexer sondern nur welche, die sich dafür halten *g*


----------



## Syrics (15. August 2008)

Boden: Spektraltiger/Rabenfürst

Luft: Kriegshyppogryph (wirds so geschrieben? xD)Al'ar's Asche


----------



## Thunderlady (15. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hm hab das ganze noch vor den Erleichterungspatches gemacht und da hats ewig gedauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einer aus der Flist hat das jetzt in ~1ner woche geschafft glaube ich^^



Er hat 4 Tage gebraucht-.-


----------



## -Xero- (15. August 2008)

> quelle??
> 
> mfg



lol weiß doch jeder ... 


finde auch den za bär am schönsten aber habe ihn leider nicht


----------



## Sarthek (15. August 2008)

Also ich finde ja das beste Mount ist ganz eindeutig DAS hier.

Leider sehr schwer zu kriegen (nur durchs kartenspiel).


----------



## Donnerjäger (15. August 2008)

den ZA Bären natürlich dann den galdiator Netherdrachen und zu guter letzt und am seltensten den SPEKTRALTIGER ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

Die Rakete wurde noch gar nicht genannt- finden wahscheinlich alle so blöd wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonsinn (15. August 2008)

Schneller Braufestwidder ftw


----------



## TheDeadMen (16. August 2008)

Also ich find mein Zhevra schön und der phönix ist auch ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Thedeadmen


----------



## Haldil (16. August 2008)

Als auf dem Boden finde ich Mittnacht am schönsten (Karazahn). Weil ich das hab ;-P


----------



## Moktheshock (16. August 2008)

Haldil schrieb:


> Als auf dem Boden finde ich Mittnacht am schönsten (Karazahn). Weil ich das hab ;-P



Talbuk find ich cool und denn Tiger aus Zul Guruub


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (16. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen von dem her was ich bisher gesehn hab find ich das Zhevra sehr schön,weiß nur noch nich ob ichs meinen Zwergen Pala oder meinem Human Shadow geb.:/ Das für mich schönste Flugmount ingame is aber ganz klar der Phönix.


----------



## Erugeth (16. August 2008)

Auf dem Boden das Mount von Baron Rivendare oder den ZG Raptor.
Zu Luft ganz klar der Cenarische Kriegshippogryph.


----------



## greenoano (16. August 2008)

Also aufm Boden ganz klar der Tiger aus Zul Gurub und in der Luft natürlich der Phoenix von Kael. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (16. August 2008)

spektral tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaelthas Phönix ^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (16. August 2008)

mein zhevra ist am besten ;D
jetzt brauch ich nurnoch spektraltiger


----------



## Cløudestrife (16. August 2008)

das mount vom attumen ist auch nice meine ich, aber am allercoolsten ist das 60er palapferd (das allianz-original)


----------



## Lothron-Other (16. August 2008)

Ich finde am bessten:

1.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (16. August 2008)

Mein Lieblings-Mount ist der Schwarze Kriegselekk, bzw. auf Hordenseite, der Schwarze Kriegsraptor.


----------



## Breasa (16. August 2008)

am besten sind immer noch die Reitschildkröte und der Raptor aus Zul´gurub...beim fliegen ist es der Hubschrauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (16. August 2008)

Lothron-Other schrieb:


> Ich finde am bessten:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



und wo ist deder za bär  ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (16. August 2008)

Hab eine frage is der Zul'Aman Bär wirklich 150% schnell? hab das irgendwo gelesen...

Meine Favoriten:

1. schwarzer Kriegswolf
2. Untotes Pferd
3. Säbelzahntiger
4. Talbuk
5. Hyppogreif


----------



## Neveren (16. August 2008)

Am Boden ist der Rabenfürst mein Favorit, und in der Luft der Phönix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## loragorn (16. August 2008)

mir gefällt auch die AQ Panzerdrohne am besten, weils die 1. nur 1mal pro Server gibt und die 2. sau geil aussieht. Sonst der Rabenfürst und der Phönix.


----------



## Thyson7 (16. August 2008)

Auf dem Boden 1)Spektraltiger
                       2)Zul'Gurub Tiger 
                       3)Die legendäre Ahn'Qiraj Drohne
In der Luft        1)Der neue armored Netherdrache
                       2)Den Phönix
                       3)Den alten armored Netherdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (16. August 2008)

Bär der amani Raptor/ frost heuler


----------



## Éothain (16. August 2008)

*Meine Rangliste:*

Reittiere

1. Schwarzer Kriegsraptor (Horde)
2. Schwarzer Kriegstiger (Allianz)
3. Zügel des rabenfürsten (Drop bei Anzu in Setthekhallen)
4. Schneller zulianischer Tiger (Drop Hohepriester Thekal Zul´Grub)


Flugmounts

1. Cenarischer Kriegshippogryph


----------



## ira123 (16. August 2008)

Reittiere:
1.legendäre AQ drohne
2.Amani Bär
3.Baron Mount

Flugmounts:
1.Phönix
2.Arena Netherdrache


----------



## Nekramcruun (16. August 2008)

am boden kodo

zum fliegen rochen


----------



## ZhouThai (16. August 2008)

Ich LIEBE den Bär von ZA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine absolute Nummer 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. August 2008)

Ich find aufm Boden den Nachtelftiger einfach stylisch hätte ihn auch gern spiele aber leider horde^^
in der luft find ich nethrrochen und den phönix von kael am besten


----------



## big_jason (16. August 2008)

also

normale mounts die raptoren... oder der Rabenfürst.. (ist ja eigentlich ein raptor.. nur halt mit federn und schnabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und die Spektral Tiger sind natürlich erste sahne!

flugmounts... netherdrachen... und die greifen von der alli sind cool... -.-


----------



## big_jason (16. August 2008)

delete me plz


----------



## Malchezzar (16. August 2008)

ich find die beschworenen reittiere der palas und hexer sehr nice (wobei das alli-pala-mount noch geiler aussieht als das der horde^^)

in der luft hmm das normale flugmount (Schneller Lilaner Windreiter ftw (fliegen nich sehr viele damit rum)

sonst noch hhmmmm naja Bär aus ZA hat mittlerweile au jeder, vom style is er aber TOP^^


----------



## Yiraja (16. August 2008)

KODO !!!


----------



## Shalvak (16. August 2008)

Hm, am Boden gefällt mir mein Bär einfach am besten, find ich persönlich auch gar nicht schlecht, dass es ihn mit dem neuen Addon nicht mehr geben wird. In der Luft gefällt mir der Phönix am besten, aber den werd ich wohl nie droppen sehen :/. Finde aber die Netherrochen auch sehr hübsch.


----------



## Hanfium (16. August 2008)

ganz klar der Netherdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is das beste Flugmount im Spiel und sonst das Alli Hexer Pferd zu Fuss oder zu Huf ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein kleines fohlen in der beta *g*


----------



## Dexatron (16. August 2008)

Der Phoenix is scheisse wenn man damit geradeausfliegt kommen einem immer diese...ich sag mal schwaden ins Blickfeld, und das nervt. Da is der Netherrochen viel besser. (die 30% sind auch keine Katastrophe :/)
Am Boden der Winterquellfrostsäbler


----------



## enigma1973 (16. August 2008)

mmmmh  eigentlich alle...besonders immer noch das hexer-epic und irgendwie find ich auch die epic-reitwidder besonders ^^
--nur ganz ehrlich den komischen elefanten den die drenai haben.....sorry der gefällt mir garnicht


----------



## Lognir (16. August 2008)

Mir gefällt man bessten Das flug mount aus den Östliche pestländer ,mit den man von den ein turm zu die andren Turm  fliegen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (16. August 2008)

Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (16. August 2008)

Jerobeam schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen das schwarze Kodo, der Tiger von Thekal und der Spektraltiger am Besten, in der Luft der gelb gepanzerte Windreiter.




Black War Kodo!

Epic Flugform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (16. August 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aufm Boden: Rabenfürst und Razzishiraptor
Flugmount: Netherdrake und Gep. Nehterdrake


----------



## MuBu (16. August 2008)

Kriegsbär der Amani / Zügel des dunklen Kriegstalbuks
oder in der beta das Todesritterpferd... obwohl das jeder haben kann


----------



## screeeam (16. August 2008)

Rabenfürst (Sethekk) > Bär (ZA) > Talbuk (Halaa)

Mit meinem Mainchar hab ich alle 3, bin aber nur mit dem Rabenfürsten unterwegs, da der von den 3 mit Abstand das seltenste ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (16. August 2008)

Mag den Blutelfen Vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (16. August 2008)

Der Rabenfüsrt find ich kein bissel selten ^^ selten ist die legendäre quraij reittier xD


----------



## Mjuu (16. August 2008)

Rabenfürst > alles!

schade das er bei mir nicht gedropt ist -.-


----------



## TheGig (16. August 2008)

ich schwöre als männlicher dreanei auf meinen braufestwidder und meinen netherrochen. sieht beides so beshissen aus dasses schon wieder ganz nett is^^


----------



## Sheed (16. August 2008)

Auf dem Boden natürlich den ZA Bär (Wuhu, ich hab sogar einen <3) und in der Luft der Frostwyrm der mit WotLK erscheint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

braufest wiedder !

sieht einfach zu witzig aus als hordler auf ein widder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerlon (16. August 2008)

Wer den Frostsäbler noch zu alten 50Ruf Konditionen gefarmt hat, für den gibt es nur ein Mount.


----------



## Potty93 (16. August 2008)

also ich Persöhnlich finde den Raptor aus Zul'grurub und den schwarzen Kriegs-Raptor am geilsten, aber ich bin sowieso Troll-fanaticker^^


----------



## Arikros (16. August 2008)

Wölfe und Netherdrachen


----------



## Karius (16. August 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> Huhu^^ da jetz der schöne Bär von ZA abgeschafft werden soll und ich dieses Mount eigentlich am besten fand hab ich mich gefragt welches MOunt ihr am besten findet wie schon gesagt mein lieblings Mount ist der Kriegsbär der Amani!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nr. 1 mit Abstand: Phoenix, Kael´thas


----------



## Mr. Antaras (16. August 2008)

ZA Bär > Rabenfürst > Schnelles Palomino > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu meinem Glück habe ich auch bald (also noch vorm Addon) den ZA Bären... die neuen Bären mit WotlK sehen ja bis jetzt nicht so gut aus und haben überhaupt nichts von dem Style wie der ZA Bär.


----------



## ginky_8 (16. August 2008)

das wird mein neues lieblings mount (sry für falsches thema)

sonst mein netherdrachen oder netherrochen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (16. August 2008)

Sienna schrieb:


> das strath pferd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ah...jetzt weiß ich was ich machen kann ^.^


Ich finde Pferde am schönsten <3


----------



## wowhunter (16. August 2008)

das coolste mount ist der eflenbeinfarbene raptor extrem selten geworden da er durch den schwarzen plattentragenden raptor ersetzt wurd also watch out 4 it!


----------



## Jumping Bit (16. August 2008)

Land

1. Anzu
2. Epic Palapferd
3. ZG Raptor

Luft

1. Heli^^
2. Netherdrache
3. Phönix


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. November 2008)

Die Raptoren finde ich vom Style her am coolsten.Bei den Flugmounts habe ich keinen Favorit


----------



## Lisaya (1. Dezember 2008)

Der ZA-Bär ist/war natürlich ein Highlight. Hachja, toll.
Raptoren sind wirklich gar nicht mein Fall,
Kodos auch so ne Geschmackssache. Finde die nur wirklich toll
für Tauren, alles andere sieht teilweise albern aus darauf.
Ansonsten werde ich wohl immer total verliebt in mein
geschenktes Pala-Mount sein. In beide. Verbundenheit und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadsneak (1. Dezember 2008)

Winterquellfrostsäbler.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allvis (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Der Rabenfürst ist sehr stylisch oder auch das Pferd vom Kopflosen(Boden)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und in der Luft ist am besten der Rachsüchtige/Erbarmungslose Netherdrache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jumpie (25. Dezember 2008)

Hey ihr ;D

Also am schönsten gefällt mir 

1. der Rabengott von Anzu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Baron Mount




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Der grüne Raptor von Mandokir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu guterletzt noch der Zul Gurub Tiger von Thekal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Feral Druide kann man die Mounts alleine farmen auf lvl 80 mit dementsprechenden equip.
Bei mir hat es ca 3 Monate gedauert für die Mounts auf den Bildern. Bis auf meine Schurkin, den ZG Tiger hatte sie vor BC
in ihrer Stammgruppe bekommen.

In der Luft ist der Blaue oder Grüne Protodrache ganz nice 

LG Jumpie


----------



## smilieface (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich als hordie bin immer ganz neidisch auf die schwarzen Kriegstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (25. Dezember 2008)

das käfer reittier ist geil und schwarze protodrache


----------



## Rappi (25. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefallen alle Kodos und der braune 60% Wolf am besten.


----------



## Lefrondon (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein Lieblingsbodenmount ist der *Chopper des Roboingineurs* (3D-Ansicht)

Mein Lieblingsflugmount ist der *Bronzedrache*
und auch der *Phönix* (3D-Ansicht)


----------



## Shizo. (25. Dezember 2008)

Babsy75 schrieb:


> Roboschreiter, weil die eben nicht jeder hat



ab nächstem patch aber ;P


----------



## Werer (25. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn es unspektaklär ist so finde ich das Untoten-Pferd immer noch am geilsten...vor allem im violett^^aussserdem der Spektraltiger(kann man ja für locker 800euro im Inet kaufen :-/)

In der Luft...hmmm da ich drachenfan bin wohl der Netherdrache(Protodrache hingegen find ich zum kotzen)


----------



## Shadlight (25. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ja mal stark für meinen Rotdrachen. :>


----------



## Fenrol (25. Dezember 2008)

Coolste Mounts meiner Meinung nach: Flugmount vom Todesritter, Mount vom kopflosen Reiter und das Mammut.


----------



## Schlamm (25. Dezember 2008)

Das 30er Raptormount ist das schlimmste von allen!

Guckt man da zu lange drauf wird einem schwindelig vom ganzen gehoppel....


----------



## Dark_crysis (25. Dezember 2008)

meine lieblingsmounts sind

am boden:talbuk und Kriegsbär der armani 

und Luft :netherdrachen,phoenix

die protodrachen sehen auch net schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivec (25. Dezember 2008)

mein spektraltiger <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_crysis (25. Dezember 2008)

vivec schrieb:


> mein spektraltiger <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den spektraltiger hätte ich fast vergessen und den winterfrostsäbler^^


----------



## neo1986 (25. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<== Das da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Mit nem Gnom drauf)


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (25. Dezember 2008)

untoten pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und in der luft die netherrakete


----------



## Baghlan1 (25. Dezember 2008)

ich find den widder so imba geil
hab ja seit neustem meinen epic widder und find ihn suuuuper kann ich allen empfehln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und natürlich das neue mammut 
und in der luft: phönix


----------



## Naho (25. Dezember 2008)

Das Mammut um 20k g

luft:Netherdrachen


----------



## Nehar (25. Dezember 2008)

In der Luft : Arena Netherdrake oder headless horseman's mount (letzteres hab ich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

zu Boden:

PreBC: Dreadsteed
PreLK: Kriegsbär
Jetzt: Ka, mir gefällt iwie nichts mehr so toll. Der Spektraltiger und das Rabenmount sind echt cool, aber sonst.. 


Ein cooles mount darf imho nicht zu einfach zu kriegen sein.... 
Dreadsteed= Trainer und ab 70 war die quest eh soloable
Kriegsbär: Auf 70 war es einfach iwie cool mit 40-50 man um nachts um 2 im TS zu hocken und zu gucken das man bloß nicht zuviel pulled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Atm ist das ja kein Thema mehr


Momentan reit ich meistens auf meinem black war wolf... aber so wirklich gefallen tut mir nichts was ich hab ):


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2008)

ich find Kodos super. Ansonsten von den "besonderen" Mounts fand ich den ZG-Tiger immer was ganz besonderes, vor allem da ich Untot gespielt hab.

siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bei meinem Tauren/Druide meinen grauen Kodo. Einfach Spitze das Teil. Palamounts gefallen mir die von Blutelfen deutlich besser als das Ally-Pendant. Hexermount ist auch klasse. Das DK-Mount dagegen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, auch wenn ich die Klasse selbst mag.

also nochmal zusammengefasst:

ZG-Tiger
Kodo (grau/Kriegskodo)
Hexermount
Palamount (Horde)
Raptoren

Und was mir auch gefällt sind die Roboschreiter obwohl ich "eingefleischter" Horde-Spieler bin.


----------



## Amentol (25. Dezember 2008)

Was ist den das für eine Frage?

Am Boden ist das geilste ganz klar das teil aus Kara von Attumen (schreibt man den so?). Aber da ich ein Mount freak bin finde ich fast alle drop Mounts mächtig geil!

In der Luft finde ich sieht dieser blaue drache extrem cool aus (der normale) und was auch ein wirklich schickes mount ist ist der Inge teil weils einfach total klasse aussieht wenn da so ein bisschen Gerümpel angeflogen kommt!



Meine Mounts sind natürlich auch alle extrem cool (Werbt einen Freund Zevra muhahaha)

MFG Amentol


----------



## FonKeY (25. Dezember 2008)

widder ftw...find den cool


----------



## Syane (25. Dezember 2008)

Find die Schildkröte oder den Spektraltiger am besten.


----------



## FonKeY (25. Dezember 2008)

und in der luft natürlich den phönix!


----------



## -Gilgam- (25. Dezember 2008)

DK-Pferd, Rabenfürst Netherdrachen und Skelettgreif


----------



## Mr.62 (25. Dezember 2008)

also boden mag ich tiger(hab einen also^^)
rabenfürst dk mount motorrad(das sehr teuer is als net ingi ) und mammut^^
luft mag ich netherdrachen und skellet greif vom dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (25. Dezember 2008)

ich finde am boden sin die besten mounts ganz klar das mammut und das motorrad so schwer zu bekommem waren die auch garnich in der luft sind die protodrachen ganz klar vorne davon hab ich bis jetzt aber leider noch keinen bekommen


----------



## oens (25. Dezember 2008)

Arazak schrieb:


> ganz klar das mount aus den heroischen sethekkhallen.. das will ich unbedingt haben ^^




du meinst Anzu, den Rabenfürsten bzw die zügel dessen...

gebe ich dir recht...ist eins der geilsten bodenmounts überhaupt und werde ich mir mit sicherheit noch mit meinem druiden holen (auch wenn ich solo in die ini muss)

als flugmount will ich noch die Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen


----------



## Fr34z0r (25. Dezember 2008)

Epic Hexer Mount <3


----------



## Deathknight3 (25. Dezember 2008)

Phönix und auf der Erde Spektraltiger, wovon es praktisch bei beiden ausgeschlossen ist, dass ich sie jemals besitzen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (25. Dezember 2008)

Am Boden: Das Motorrad und das Hexermount

In der Luft: Der Phönix und der Rotdrache(Bin schon fleißig Ruf farmen für den Wyrmruhpakt).


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die Protodrachen super cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (25. Dezember 2008)

Bodenmount: ZG Raptor/Baron mount/AQ mounts
Flugmount: Arenadrachen


----------



## Rocksville (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag meinen weißen Kriegstalbuk.. :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten: Elfenbeinfarbener Raptor.


----------



## Halandor (25. Dezember 2008)

die gladidrachen sind cool aber son mount das quasi jeder haben kann ist der rote protodrache und der hat auch style


----------



## grmlgrmpf (25. Dezember 2008)

Winterquelltiger <3


----------



## Kabamaan (25. Dezember 2008)

Fliegender Tepich ftw
Am Boden Hexermount


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Dezember 2008)

zur luft gefällt mir der onyxfarbene netherdrachen am besten
und zu land gefällt mir das schnelle zhevra (das ich besitze) sowie der kriegsbär (jap auch den besitz ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aus dalaran am besten!


MfG


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (26. Dezember 2008)

den knochendrachen bei der DK q


----------



## G3nGeN (26. Dezember 2008)

Hm... der fliegende teppich is irgendwie nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst Netherdrache :/


----------



## Schmaladin (26. Dezember 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Spektraltiger und Flugbesen, kennt zwar kaum jmd aber was solls :/




Nur zu Blöd das ich einen Reite (Spektraltiger) 
Server: Thereadras
Fraktion: Horde
Char: Ruffy / Blutelf Pala:-)


Die Geilsten sind: Spektraltiger, der Eisbär, Kriegswolf und der Frostwolf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (26. Dezember 2008)

Flugmount = Schwarzer Protodrache
Reitmount = Ross vom Baron aus Strath


----------



## maselevic (26. Dezember 2008)

der rabenfürst


----------



## Yaichi94 (30. März 2009)

Mein lieblings-Flugmount ist mein Cenarischer-Kriegshippogryph und zu Land mein Winterquellfrostsäbler, mein Todesstreitross von Baron Totenschwur un den zg Raptor den ich mir bald besorge^^


----------



## Assari (30. März 2009)

DK Mount =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takee (30. März 2009)

ganz klar der zuliannische Tiger also auf Hordenseite das beste


----------



## Mesmeras (30. März 2009)

Wenn er kommt dann auf jeden Fall der Frostwyrm!

Ansonsten natürlich weiterhin meine "tolle" Fluggestalt (*hust*) und der Braufestwidder. Chopper ist auch toll, aber ich bin zu arm und noch dazu kein Ingenieur.



MfG
Mesmeras (der sich grad Cola selbst macht *probier*)


----------



## Forderz (30. März 2009)

ich find das Mount vom Kopflosen richtig naisss, Pferd das fliegen kann, wo0t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (30. März 2009)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> Wenn er kommt dann auf jeden Fall der Frostwyrm!




Den bekommen die besten Teams der S5.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. März 2009)

irgendein raptor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (30. März 2009)

shaaddonight schrieb:


> Normales Mount :Rabenfürst
> und Flug Mount : Arenadrache


Den Arenadrachen haben nicht viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum glück.


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Seit ich das Todesstreitross vom Baron besitze, ist das natürlich mein absoluter Favorit. Sieht schick aus und entschädigt mich dafür, dass ich nicht mehr Horde spiele. Ansonsten mag ich auch die Talbuk-Mounts aus Nagrand, weil sie immer noch etwas Besonderes sind und klasse aussehen. Wenn es um Flugmounts geht, so mag ich die Protodrachen sehr gerne. Finde ich sogar noch einen Tick besser, als die Netherdrachen.


----------

